# Devils lake ice fishing tournament



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Anyone have info on the tournament on the big DL January 27? All I know is that its from 1 to 3:30 p.m.

Anyone headin out there? Is it a register before the event kind of deal or do you have to do it days in advance?

Thanks.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

www.dlvfdicefishingtourney.com/

Everything you need to know.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good to see you around Ryan!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome info. Guess I'm a bit too late though. 12,000 tickets sold ou and its three weeks away? This must be some crazy event! Still am gonna head out there to see how it is. Thanks again.


----------

